# Fom Webmd.com - 10 Important Questions to Ask Your Doctor about IBS



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is from the webmd.com site. These are questions we should ask our doctors about IBS. The url for the article is: http://my.webmd.com/condition_center_conte...rticle/3052.179 10 Important Questions to ask your Doctor about Irritable Bowel Syndrome Going to the doctor can be intimidating. You might feel rushed and forget to ask questions that are important. It's always a good idea to know what to ask beforehand and to take notes when with the doctor. Some of the questions below may be worth asking. Print out this page and take it with you to your next appointment. 1. Could some other condition be causing my symptoms? 2. If I keep a diary of my symptoms, what should I write down? 3. Should I take laxatives or other over-the-counter medications? If so, what type, and how often is it safe to take them? 4. Would it help to add more fiber to my diet? If so, how much and what kind? 5. Are there other dietary changes you would recommend? 6. Could relaxation therapy or counseling help? 7. What about exercise? 8. Should I take prescription medications for my symptoms? If so, what side effects should I expect? 9. Are there any tests you would recommend now or later? 10. Are there any other approaches or treatments I should know about? Ten Questions


----------

